# Stocking for 20g aquarium ...



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

When I start on my 20g aquarium, I will be stocking it up with these fish. Let me know what you think also 

1x Pair of Angels
10x Neon Tetras
2x Siamensis (will exchange for smaller ones, once they get bigger)

The siamensis are just for algae eating purposes, other than that the angels and neons will basically be the only ones that are staying for long period of time.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Is it a 20 high or long?
Either way a 20 is a bit too small for Angels, but the high would be better.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It is a 20g high ...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd toss the angels for sure and spend the money for them plus the neons on cardinals. :-D

Tank is too small for angels. Even if they live there well they tend to damage the plants.

--Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

just get a school.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the angels could live in there for a few months. There will only bee dwarf hair grass and some java fern. I think 10 neon tetras would be good for a school, a friend of mine is having a breeding pair in a 15g high. All angels don't grow the same size, i'm planing on getting silver or gold angels. But once they get big, i'll be sure to return them back to the lps for another pair or so. 

I do agree with you guys that angels intend to get huge, but it should be okay for a pair in a 20g high. 

I would get a pair of rams but they are too sensitive to water conditions and I can't risk loosing $20/ pair.

Edit: Oh by the way, I will be saving up for a 29g once I get rid of all my smaller tanks and sell some of my plants.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I keep one full grown Golden Angel in a 20G high tank, however keeping a full grown pair along with the other fish mentioned is pushing it a bit. If you plan on getting small ones and removing them before they reach full size that should suffice. Remember if you buy two they may end up being a mated pair and produce offspring, which will over crowd the tank. Make sure you have good filtration and keep up weekly water changes.

To Niko comment, I have never seen Angels fish damage plants from my experience.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have enough filtration, a tetra whisper 60. Although I plan on down grading to a aqua clear 200. Eggs won't be staying in the 20g for ever, they will be transfered to a different tank.


----------

